# Who has a Selaginella lawn?



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Who has a Selaginella lawn?

It seems like I always read about this stuff spreading out and creating a nice lawn. Does anyone have a viv with one of these Selaginella lawns? I’ve seen shots where upright varieties have overgrown everything, but never a tank with a nice low club moss lawn.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

ime, not so much a lawn as a fill the whole tank plant. I took it out of my tank, along with the creeping fig, as being too invasive.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The top half of my 75g is being taken over by club moss. I'd say in another 3 months the moss that's up there will be totally taken over by it, which is fine by me. It seems though that the rainbow club moss doesn't like the strong light that's up there, but the gold tipped club moss does fine with it, staying nice and tight, but not spreading very much.


----------



## Iheartdarts (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah I saw your recent pictures Mike....they look awesome all grown in

-DT


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

What I see is a distinct difference in growth pattern from one species to another. I find that S. ucinata is a very dense fast (almost insidious) grower while S. kraussiana is more of a rambling creeper with less tendency to take over the tank. That is the primary reason I prefere it over S. ucinata.
I also have a few specimens of S. kraussiana 'Brownii' , they grow in a dense mounding pattern and end up looking kinda of like a moss pillow. So far the 'Brownii' is on of my favorites but that may change soon as Im expecting some new species in the mail soon.

Matt


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Pictures?


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

I believe the man asked for pictures...

:lol:


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry no pics, but I've had success with the blue club moss and gold tipped club moss grown in high humidity tanks with fluorescent lights. Usually I started one or two clumps of the moss with some other plants and the ground being mostly covered with cushion moss. The substrate was a sandwich of sphagnum-orchid mulch-sphagnum on top of a lecca bottom. Glass top no vent. 

I also had success by taking large clumps of that moss and attaching it to fern-root panels on the back and sides of vivs. This came with some experimentation, but I took some old dirt while redoing a viv and smeared a good bit of it on the fern root. Then I attached the club moss and after a few weeks and daily watering the club moss started to grow and take over the fern root. It created a great, green backdrop for a large viv (180 gallons) I had going for PSU. I did notice that the club moss that was not kept wet, dried out and died. So keep that in mind. Also, that viv was a screen top with HPS lighting. A great project, but I graduated and had to leave it behind.  ...oh my college days.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

David, that is insane. Hahaha. Look at the poor azureus. He's like, "Where the heck are my tank mates?!"


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL! Keep in mind, it is a froglet/juvi.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

David, that is sweeet!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

In the past few days I've done some trimming and moved more than a few plants, but here are the pictures I've got uploaded right now.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, 

Anyone else got a picture of a selaginella lawn?

David, which one (selaginella) is that?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

My guess would be Selaginella 'Plana'. I know Alex at Custom Ecos sells some.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Selaginella 'Home depot' :lol:


----------



## Iheartdarts (Mar 3, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> Selaginella 'Home depot' :lol:



Hehe


----------

